# Adobe Acrobat problem



## Poimen (May 8, 2007)

First things first-

I own the latest (updated) version. As far as I know I have no bugs, trojans, viruses on my computer. The problem(s) is only with Adobe.

My problem is that when I open Adobe documents some of the titles are all messed up (different languages) while the text, for the most part, remains English. 

Has anybody else had this problem? Am I possibly missing a certain font? Any other suggestions? If I can't make it work soon, I will probably uninstall and then install it (again).


----------



## Casey (May 8, 2007)

Adobe Reader is a pretty reliable program. I believe there's an option for documents to be made that don't include the fonts they use, but ordinarily they do include the fonts in the document itself (so you never need a special font installed to view the file correctly). In this case, it seems, whoever made the document didn't include the font . . if so, it's not Adobe's fault.


----------



## Poimen (May 8, 2007)

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> Adobe Reader is a pretty reliable program. I believe there's an option for documents to be made that don't include the fonts they use, but ordinarily they do include the fonts in the document itself (so you never need a special font installed to view the file correctly). In this case, it seems, whoever made the document didn't include the font . . if so, it's not Adobe's fault.



No I believe this is incorrect because several documents (in fact most that have been created using Adobe Acrobat) are having this problem. Why would there suddenly be no proper font for several documents from different sources?

Additionally a document or program I used before was fine but now it too is messed up. This makes me think I should uninstall it but I have done that before and it didn't help so I really don't know what to do.


----------



## Casey (May 8, 2007)

Poimen said:


> No I believe this is incorrect because several documents (in fact most that have been created using Adobe Acrobat) are having this problem. Why would there suddenly be no proper font for several documents from different sources?
> 
> Additionally a document or program I used before was fine but now it too is messed up. This makes me think I should uninstall it but I have done that before and it didn't help so I really don't know what to do.


Sorry -- I don't know what to tell you; I'd have to be able to look at your computer in person.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 8, 2007)

Daniel,

I had a similar problem a year or so ago. I was having trouble showing a certain font unless I manually selected Use Local fonts (I think).

I think it was a result of the interaction between my old Adobe Reader installed free on the PC, and the Adobe Acrobat that I purchased.

Do you own the latest Acrobat (not Reader)? If so, uninstall ALL Adobe installations and then reboot. Then reinstall Acrobat.

You can also go to the Adobe website - they have a pretty good customer support forum where people answer questions for each other.


----------



## Poimen (May 8, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> Daniel,
> 
> I had a similar problem a year or so ago. I was having trouble showing a certain font unless I manually selected Use Local fonts (I think).
> 
> ...



Excellent. I turned off 'use local fonts' and the problem was fixed. Thank you sir!


----------



## fredtgreco (May 8, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Excellent. I turned off 'use local fonts' and the problem was fixed. Thank you sir!



You are welcome. Then the problem must have been a document where your computer was trying to force a font that was not right.


----------

